
Hacking Wired's Ad Blocker Blocker #6f0 - _x
https://noisebridge.net/wiki/Wired
======
gowthamsadasiva
Use this when you reached the Ad-Blocker-Blocker popup,

javascript:document.getElementById("veil").hidden = true;
document.getElementsByTagName("body")[0].classList.remove('no-scroll');

^ This fixes the no-scrolling issue too.

